

Recent improvements to node.js have made it even faster [pdf] - mcantelon
http://nodejs.org/jsconf2010.pdf

======
SlyShy
Impressive how close the performance got to Nginx for large files after the
buffer memory pointer problem was fixed. The API changes are going to be
interesting.

